# Tác hại của mồ hôi nhiều



## Tuyết 8291 (11/10/19)

Mặc dù biết rằng việc tiết mồ hôi nhiều đem lại nhiều tác dụng tốt cho sức khỏe, góp phần làm sạch da, giảm mụn, giúp thân thể đào thải độc tố, điều chỉnh nhiệt độ cơ thể. Thế nhưng, việc ra mồ hôi quá nhiều cũng khiến bạn cảm thấy khó chịu, tác động đến cuộc sống và sinh hoạt. Vậy có cách nào khắc phục tình trạng này ko? 
_



_​
*Vì sao mồ hôi ra quá nhiều? *
Trên thân thể con người sở hữu đến 4 triệu tuyến mồ hôi, trong đó khoảng 3 triệu tuyến mồ hôi ngoại tiết được hội tụ chủ yếu ở lòng bàn chân, trán, nách, lòng bàn tay và gò má. Các tuyến mồ hôi này được chi phối bởi sợi cholinergic của thần kinh giao cảm. Do đấy, lúc hệ tâm thần giao cảm hoạt động mạnh thì lượng mồ hôi theo ấy cũng được tiết ra nhiều hơn. Ngoài những tác động tốt cho sức khỏe, việc ra mồ hôi quá nhiều cũng gây 1 số ảnh hưởng như:
Mồ hôi ra quá nhiều, làm lãng phí các vi chất cần thiết như Ca, Na, Kali. Chính vì vậy cơ thể thiếu các vi chất, giảm sức đề kháng cơ thể dễ nhiễm bệnh cảm họ, viêm phế quản.
_Việc ra mồ hôi tay nhiều:_ Chúng ta hiểu rằng, bàn tay được sử dụng phổ biến trong giao thiệp xã hội và nghề nghiệp. Việc ra mồ hôi quá nhiều ở lòng bàn tay chẳng những gây giảm thiểu trong lựa chọn nghề nghiệp mà còn làm bệnh nhân ngại tiếp xúc với người khác. Thêm vào đấy, ra mồ hôi quá phổ biến khiến cho bàn tay lạnh, xanh tái … Bên cạnh đó việc sử dụng các ứng dụng hiện đại sử dụng cảm ứng vân tay hoặc điều khiển bằng cảm ứng thì đây là một rắc rối không hề nhỏ đối với những người mắc chứng bệnh ra nhiều mồ hôi tay.
_Việc ra mồ hôi nách nhiều:_ Ra nhiều mồ hôi ở nách sẽ gây ướt và khiến bẩn áo. Vào mùa hè, chúng ta thường mặc áo mỏng vì vậy mồ hôi ra nhiều sẽ lộ rất rõ. Chưa kể đến, việc tiết mồ hôi nhiều còn là môi trường thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn phát triển làm nách nặng mùi, ảnh hưởng tới tâm lý của người bị ra nhiều mồ hôi.
_Đổ mồ hôi nhiều ở đầu và mặt: _Thường đi kèm với triệu chứng đổ mồ hôi nhiều tại 2 vị trí này là triệu chứng đỏ rần mặt khiến bệnh nhân bối rối và thiếu tự tin. Ngoài ra còn 1 số tác động bị động khác kèm theo như mùi mồ hôi, mùi cơ thể, ảnh hướng tới sức khỏe, giao tiếp…

*Giải pháp nào cho người ra mồ hôi quá nhiều? *
Theo những chuyên gia, để hạn chế tình trạng tăng tiết mồ hôi cần can thiệp vào nguyên nhân gốc rễ gây bệnh. Một số giải pháp dưới đây có thể giúp tránh tình trạng ra mồ hôi quá nhiều:
_Chế độ ăn uống:_ Uống nhiều nước để luôn đảm bảo lượng nước tốt cho thân thể. Khi thân thể được cung ứng đủ nước, việc điều hòa nhiệt độ thân thể sẽ trở thành thuận lợi hơn, nhờ đấy mồ hôi sẽ tiết ra ít hơn.
Bổ sung những thực phẩm giàu canxi sẽ giúp cơ thể khỏe mạnh và ít tiết mồ hôi hơn. Những thực phẩm giàu canxi như sữa chua béo, phomat, quả hạnh, đậu bỏ lò, và các loại sữa giàu canxi.
_Rau quả:_ Rau quả chứa rất nhiều nước nên việc bổ sung rau quả sẽ giúp thân thể luôn đủ nước, hệ tiêu hóa vận hành tốt. Nho, nước ép nho, và nước ép cà chua và các loại rau quả nhiều nước khác là “phương thuốc” tự nhiên rất hữu hiệu chống lại chứng tiết mồ hôi quá mức của thân thể.
_Dầu ô liu:_ Khi cơ thể phải hoạt động càng mạnh để tiêu hóa thức ăn thì lượng mồ hôi sẽ tiết ra càng nhiều hơn. Dầu oliu không chỉ giúp giảm tiết mồ hôi và còn rất tốt cho huyết áp và lượng cholesterol trong máu. Dầu oliu mang hương vị rất thơm ngon và có thể thay thế cho dầu thực vật trong rất nhiều những món ăn.
_Những vitamin nhóm B: _Vitamin B giúp cơ thể hoạt động hiệu quả và có đủ năng lượng thực hành các giai đoạn quan trọng như trao đổi chất và truyền dấu hiệu qua hệ thần kinh. Nếu thiếu vitamin B cơ thể sẽ phải hoạt động khó khăn hơn và vì vậy tiết nhiều mồ hôi hơn. Một số thực phẩm giàu vitamin B có thể kể đến như: ngũ cốc chưa qua tinh chế, protein sở hữu trong cá, trứng, các cái đậu, làm thịt và rau quả như quả bơ, khoai lang, cà rốt, đỗ.


----------



## Crazis.vn (11/10/19)

rất hữu ích ạ


----------



## Bảo Bình (27/11/19)

Mồ hôi ra quá nhiều, làm lãng phí các vi chất cần thiết như Ca, Na, Kali. Chính vì vậy cơ thể thiếu các vi chất, giảm sức đề kháng cơ thể dễ nhiễm bệnh cảm họ, viêm phế quản.


----------



## thanh hằng (27/12/19)

rất hay đó bác


----------

